# Hi, Michael Boga from Switzerland



## MichaelBogaMusic (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I'm finally taking the time to be more active on the forum and thought I could introduce myself!

My name is Michael Boga, I'm a media composer, sound designer, producer and the co-founder of Fingerprint Audio Production.
I come from an Audio Engineer background and decided 3 years ago that I really wanted to dedicate my life to making music, especially to making music for media. I am mostly self taught, but strive to get better and more knowledgable every day!

I would consider my music, hybrid, as I love a good blend of orchestral, acoustic and synthetic/electronic elements. However, I try to be as versatile as possible when it comes to working on a project.

I have always be interested in sound design and transforming common or uncommon sounds into something unique. This idea of creating uniqueness made me want to start the sample library company "Fingerprint Audio Production", with which we released our first library "SOLE".

Recently, with my good friend Jake, who's based in NY, we started a musical project called "Foreign Isle", mixing influences of indie folk and cinematic/film music. It is incredible that we are able to create without even having met or having to be in the same room! I can't thank technology enough for what it allows us to do!

Anyways, here's a bit me, looking forward getting to know some of you and participating in the community.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## wahey73 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi Michael, welcome on board


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Oct 5, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Hi Michael, welcome on board


Thank you Martin!


----------



## BassClef (Oct 5, 2021)

Hello Michael, from another Michael in South Texas, U.S.A. Welcome to the land of everything VI.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

Salut Michael,

welcome and greetings from Switzerland back at you


----------



## michal (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi Michael,

Greetings from Zurich!

Michal


----------



## micrologus (Oct 5, 2021)

Ciao Michael,
greetings from Tessin!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome. I look forward to checking out Fingerprint Audio.

Okay, just watched the video featured on your site--wow, very nice and impressive.


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani (Oct 5, 2021)

Greetings from Switzerland 😀


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! Stoked to see so many swiss people here! 

@Dirtgrain Thank you so much, was a lot of work, but i'm really pleased with the end result!


----------



## Rossy (Oct 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Rachel (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi Michael, welcome here! It seems there are many Swiss people here. So greetings from Geneva 
and BTW I really love SOLE, a very powerful library!


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Oct 7, 2021)

Rachel said:


> Hi Michael, welcome here! It seems there are many Swiss people here. So greetings from Geneva
> and BTW I really love SOLE, a very powerful library!


Hi Rachel! A lot of Swiss people, I'm surprised in a good way! We are really close then as you live in Geneva!
Thank you so much regarding SOLE, glad you like it!

Cheers,


----------

